# sway bar problem



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

i have a sentra e that never came wit sway bars. the other day i got some from a friend and when i got home and tried to put it on my car the passenger side holes looked like they were never threaded. same thing for the front. wat size thread maker would i have to get to have the screws fit. please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

If you have a die set you can find the one that fits the screws/bolts and get the same size tap then go to work on it.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I dont believe anything is threaded but bolted together.Did he give you the endlinks with bushings and hardware?


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

yeah


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

its times like this that make me wish I had a digicam haha lol.Anyways as for the install you need to jack up both sides of either the front or rear whichever you are working on bolt the endlinks to the swaybar.As for the front I am not sure exactly how it is attached but the rear I do know.The straight bolt end of the endlink goes up through the remaining hole on your strut right boelow the perch same goes for the other side.Pretty simple if you make sure you jack up both sides of the rear and let the wheels hang.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

whoops noticed something I said being wrong never realized your car was not produced with swaybars.Here is the thread you need:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=37718&highlight=install+swaybar


----------

